# My Moose



## jandtkelley (Jul 12, 2013)

This is my 3 year old rescue Moose. I got him about a year and a half ago and he has made me very happy. He had been rehomed several times and he kept being sent back. Everyone said he was untrainable and wouldnt listen. There was a good reason for that...he was born deaf.

The night we brought him home I had him sitting on command within a few hours. I had already started teaching my husbands dog hand signals so it helped.

The only real issue we had with him was his name...He is a very large American Bulldog (100+ lbs) and they had named him Lord Pupperton. I changed it before we even got him home.


----------



## jandtkelley (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah it fits him quite well. He kinda blunders through life. lol


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

So glad you could give him a great home!


----------



## jandtkelley (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you. He has lots of company here. We have 7 kids, 8 grandkids (and one on the way), 2 kittens (one of which is his best friend) amd 2 large parrots... We are very busy around here.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Sweet lookin boy! I have a Moose too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

